
Doing things that don't scale and grandparents - LukeFitzpatrick
http://www.ghacklabs.com/#!Doing-things-that-don’t-scale-and-grandparents/mhqg1/574e9caf0cf209161af66298
======
kecks
Key points:

* Spoil your users like you're their grandparent.

* Aim for getting powerusers who love you.

\---

Wouldn't really recommend this article, read this article by PG instead:
[http://paulgraham.com/ds.html](http://paulgraham.com/ds.html) ("Do Things
that Don't Scale"). The PG article is a lot longer and has more substance.

I regret taking the time to unblock them in uBlock; had to unblock 3 domains
just to get anything but a blank page, and usually it's just the one domain.

~~~
pmontra
Thanks for the link to PG, so interesting. The original post is a blank page
for me too (Opera and AdBlock on Android).

------
tswartz
sidebar - Twitter really doesn't like that ' in the url. I'm having trouble
posting this on twitter.

~~~
sp332
Even the sharing buttons at the bottom of the page don't work with it.
[http://www.ghacklabs.com/#!Doing-things-that-
don%E2%80%99t-s...](http://www.ghacklabs.com/#!Doing-things-that-
don%E2%80%99t-scale-and-grandparents/mhqg1/574e9caf0cf209161af66298) worked
for me though.

